# Pats Players Opting Out The 2020 Season



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2020)

The count is now up to 6 players on the Patriots and I am not understanding why more players are not taking the same route. If they opt out they still make 150K if i got the story right.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

If enough players  from  all teams    opt out,    they will have to pull the plug  on the season.   They probably will have to anyway. 
Retirement time  for some big names.


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> The count is now up to 6 players on the Patriots and I am not understanding why more players are not taking the same route. If they opt out they still make 150K if i got the story right.


If any player has a pre existing condition, (like asthma),  that puts them at a higher risk, they are eligible for a $350,000.00 payday.


----------



## 911 (Jul 30, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> If enough players  from  all teams    opt out,    they will have to pull the plug  on the season.   They probably will have to anyway.
> Retirement time  for some big names.


You are right. A person’s (or player in this situation) age can be considered as a risk. For example; a 60+ y/o coach could opt out, but because he is not a union member, I don’t know how much or if he would be paid.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 30, 2020)

IMO, it would be better for the pro sports to shut down until this illness is resolved.  It doesn't make sense for these players to put themselves at risk, just for "entertainment".  Watching these games with cardboard cutouts in the stands, and fake fan noise on the stadium loudspeakers just isn't all that interesting....at least in baseball....to me.  The NFL games might be even harder to watch.  

The biggest losers, if the season is suspended, would be the multimillion team owners.....poor babies.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)

I am enjoying the PGA.....


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2020)

911 said:


> You are right. A person’s (or player in this situation) age can be considered as a risk. For example; a 60+ y/o coach could opt out, but because he is not a union member, I don’t know how much or if he would be paid.



So many players have little kids and pregnant wives to think about during this too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 30, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> So many players have little kids and pregnant wives to think about during this too.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2020)

Don M. said:


> IMO, it would be better for the pro sports to shut down until this illness is resolved.  It doesn't make sense for these players to put themselves at risk, just for "entertainment".  Watching these games with cardboard cutouts in the stands, and fake fan noise on the stadium loudspeakers just isn't all that interesting....at least in baseball....to me.  The NFL games might be even harder to watch.
> 
> The biggest losers, if the season is suspended, would be the multimillion team owners.....poor babies.


Baseball is a parody of what baseball is supposed to be.

I couldn't watch it.  

Baseball is all strategy.  If you have to leave a pitcher in instead of pulling him it's a travesty.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am enjoying the PGA.....


Sign at our golf course.  2 club lengths distance please.


----------

